# Steppe Lemming



## Zoo_Keeper (Jul 6, 2008)

Does anyone have/selling or know of anyone selling any steppe lemmings as they are so cute and im hooked!

Thanks


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

I only know of one person in the whole of the UK that breeds them but you have to arrange with him beforehand to have one. He only breeds them once or twice a year, and you need to be on a waiting list to get one. And he vets potential owners very strictly because as you probably know, Steppe Lemmings are really difficult pets to look after and they need specialist care.
I'll try and find his website for you.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

ChrisTheGerbilGuy said:


> I only know of one person in the whole of the UK that breeds them but you have to arrange with him beforehand to have one. He only breeds them once or twice a year, and you need to be on a waiting list to get one. And he vets potential owners very strictly because as you probably know, Steppe Lemmings are really difficult pets to look after and they need specialist care.
> I'll try and find his website for you.


Have seen these at marwell but i have never seen them advertised. Quite rare arent they. Very sweet things though.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

They are so CUTE !!

What requirements do they need??
(like, housing,food,toys?,) 
xx


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

They need to be kept in tanks, not cages. They can't be fed on hamster food due to the sugar content. Lemmings are sugar-intolerant.
And they do better in groups. Even though are fairly friendly towards humans, they can be very aggressive towards others of their kind for no reason at all.
Also, the ratio of females must be larger than the males whilst kept together.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

ChrisTheGerbilGuy said:


> They need to be kept in tanks, not cages. They can't be fed on hamster food due to the sugar content. Lemmings are sugar-intolerant.
> And they do better in groups. Even though are fairly friendly towards humans, they can be very aggressive towards others of their kind for no reason at all.
> Also, the ratio of females must be larger than the males whilst kept together.


so are they like degus with food .... what do they eat then are their specialist S.L food??

so they can live in diff sex groups , i take it they dont breed often then...??


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

They're more like russian hamsters but food wise, it lives on a fairly bland diet of roots, grasses and sedges, plant tubers, bulbs, green vegetation, and only a limited amount of seeds, but that's in the wild. I think you would need to put you're own food together.

They breed at roughly the same rate as a syrian hamster, simular gestation period, the only difference is that hamsters come into heat every 4-5 days, whilst lemmings is every 7 days.

There is a high neonatal mortality rate, with most deaths occurring at around weaning. Scientists still do not know the reason for this.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

ChrisTheGerbilGuy said:


> They're more like russian hamsters but food wise, it lives on a fairly bland diet of roots, grasses and sedges, plant tubers, bulbs, green vegetation, and only a limited amount of seeds, but that's in the wild. I think you would need to put you're own food together.
> 
> They breed at roughly the same rate as a syrian hamster, simular gestation period, the only difference is that hamsters come into heat every 4-5 days, whilst lemmings is every 7 days.
> 
> There is a high neonatal mortality rate, with most deaths occurring at around weaning. Scientists still do not know the reason for this.


then how come diff sex groups can live together??

wat about toys or stimulation??

can they become , wheel/ball trained??

what bedding do they have shavings?, cardbord?, sawdust?

And wow u no alot about these thanks for the info im really intreagued(spelling >.<)

xxx


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

This is what i've found on tank requirements. The tank should be filled it to a depth of not less than 5 cm, and preferably as deep as 10-15 cm, with a peat substitute (such as coir fibre), coarse wood shavings, or a mixture of the two, and overlaid with a generous cover of sweet meadow hay. The hay is used both for food and as a nesting material. The litter must not be allowed to become damp as Steppe Lemmings are susceptible to pneumonia and other respiratory ailments. If the water is provided in a shallow open dish, it should be raised off the floor a little way by standing on a half brick. Make sure the lemmings do not carry bedding into the water or you will find the water leaks out through capillary action.

It's not recommended to keep mixed sexed pairs together, that's info for serious breeders.

Not being specialised desert animals, their urine is not as concentrated as that of the typical desert-dwelling rodents like gerbils and jirds, so the tank needs cleaning out frequently, but always check to see there are no young babies in the nest.

They may enjoy a wheel to run on but i wouldn't recommend a ball.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

ohh right, so they smell then lol

they sound adorable, but chalenging


how much are they??


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

No, they don't smell.

Prices vary, but i havn't ever seen them online for anything less than £100


----------



## zebedee73 (Jun 11, 2010)

ChrisTheGerbilGuy said:


> I only know of one person in the whole of the UK that breeds them but you have to arrange with him beforehand to have one. He only breeds them once or twice a year, and you need to be on a waiting list to get one. And he vets potential owners very strictly because as you probably know, Steppe Lemmings are really difficult pets to look after and they need specialist care.
> I'll try and find his website for you.


Hi Chris I'm new to the forum and am very interested to know where I can get some russian steppe lemmings from (little dude's as they're known in my neck of the woods):lol:. I acquired one last year as its siblings beat it up quite badly, poor thing lucky to survive. However, she passed away on sat aged 14months and i miss her terribly. I have a 6month old little boy lemming who would like some more friends. They are so attentive and sensitive and very easy to care for if you know how and my friend and i would like to start breeding them. Naturally we are at our research stage presently and any help or advice would be deeply appreciated.
I have attached a pic of lil dude scarface when she was only 6months old


----------



## Katitina (Sep 18, 2011)

We have small group of norwegian lemmings as pet for couple years now, I like them as theyre much funnier than hamsters. And moveing also at daytime.
Here the youtubevideo of one of our sweathearts:


----------

